# Deadly snakes, exotic animals seized in Sydney houses after police raids



## cagey (Jun 24, 2020)

https://www.smh.com.au/national/dea...ouses-after-police-raids-20200624-p555u8.html


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 25, 2020)

The comments on Facebook have me rolling


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2020)

Herptology said:


> The comments on Facebook have me rolling
> 
> View attachment 329413



I wondered why that comment was funny as the linked article indeed shows a "harmless carpet snake", I probably should have considered the Facebook factor.


----------

